# mill meadow



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so thursday was the lucky day for me to hit richfield and mill meadow left provo at 5:30 in the morning and hit the flying j in springville with just a few rain showers as i went in the store got some drinks and snacks for the day ahead come out and its a freaking blizzard hit the freeway and it was horrible but i kept going and wasnt ready to quit yet then by scipio it had slowed down got to richfield took care of my dutys and i was able to head out to mill meadow around 9 or so by the time i got 30 miles from loa it started do snow real bad again and by the time i was getting through fremont it was sticking pretty good i missed the turn off to the lake by 7 miles by the time i got there at 10 30 or so there was one other group near the boat ramp and i headed across the lake to the oposite side and was fishing in about 35 feeet of water dropped down a bare hook with a wax worm on it and the bites were quick and fast took me about 20 minuets to ice the first one but when i got the first one up it was on fast and quick left the lake at 2 30 with 31 good perch what was working the best for me was the perch eyes on a bare hook below a kastmaster inches off the bottom the weather was good at first had the door and windows open for a while then the wind picked up fast and cold by the time i left but all in all it was a great day and i cant wait to get back down there again


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats sounds fun (not the snow) Im glad you got your Perch. There probably bigger than the Trout I'm getting at DC. :EAT:


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Good you came on Thursday. We've had another 14" in 
Koosharem and it is snowing again now. Some of it has melted but there's about 2 feet of the stuff here. Next time, take some of it back to Provo with you. Glad you had fun. Come again.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice at least you got some snow i would like to have 2 fee of fresh snow right now and im also thinking of making the trip again on sat but not to sure yet


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you found it and that the spot treated you well. Any big ones? Any trout?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea it was a wild ride but i now have it saved on my gps for the future and they were all perch never even saw any sign of a trout anywhere and the biggest perch i caught was about 9 inches average was about 6-7


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

good post bigboybdub i guess you drove by koosharem reservoir was there much snow at koosharem ive been thinking of heading down that way but was wondering if the parking area is open is it plowed how about the restrooms are they open to the public did you see anybody icefishing or herd anygood reports just corious to how deep the snow is how deep is the ice thanks


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry i couldnt tell you anything about koosharem i only had a limited time to fish so i had tunel vision plus i know nothing about that area and i may have seen it and had no idea im sorry i couldnt help but i am thinking of going back down that way on sat but not to sure just yet


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

.45 said:


> good post bigboybdub i guess you drove by koosharem reservoir was there much snow at koosharem Ive been thinking of heading down that way but was wondering if the parking area is open is it plowed how about the restrooms are they open to the public did you see anybody ice fishing or herd any good reports just curious to how deep the snow is how deep is the ice thanks


There is a little bit of space to park where the road turns to go out on the dam. I don't know for certain if if the restrooms are even open or if it s practical to get to them. There has not been hardly anyone fishing there this winter. Two years ago it a huge amount of chubs in it so the res. was drained and most of the chubs went down the creek. I don't think the fishing is to good in Koosharem Res. but if you do catch one of the few Cuts left in there, I'd imagine he'd be a dandy.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> i missed the turn off to the lake by 7 miles


He he. I *always* miss the turnoff to that lake - and I have been there a dozen times or more!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Anybody know when the fishing for the toothy critters turns on down there? I'd imagine late May


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone catching one there. I would LOVE to see a pic of a TM from Mill.


----------

